# Jump to beginning of buffer code?



## iqwertyi (Oct 23, 2003)

Hello,

Got a new DirecTivo unit.
On my other unit, when I press the Jump button, it goes to the beggining of the 30 min buffer.
What's the code to do that?

I don't seem to see it in the code list on the sticky.

Thanks.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

Hit the rewind key, then the jump button.


----------



## iqwertyi (Oct 23, 2003)

I tried that, it didn't work.
Maybe becuase of the unit?

My other DVR is a Hughes DVR80 (the one that works how I like it).
The other is Philips DSR7000

On my hughes, when i hit the "->" button it goes to either end of the buffer.
I hit it once, it goes to the beginning, hit again it goes to the end.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

iqwertyi said:


> I tried that, it didn't work.
> Maybe becuase of the unit?
> 
> My other DVR is a Hughes DVR80 (the one that works how I like it).
> ...


That is normal behavior on DTiVos.
(The only time that doesn't work is if someone has enabled the 30 second skip code, in which case hitting the "->" button will just jump forward 30 seconds)

I don't know why the DSR7000 isn't working that way...


----------



## T1V0 (Jun 14, 2006)

Check your software version. You need version 6.x to take advantage of the previously mentioned features. If you still have a 3.x version, just force a daily call and those features should be available within 24 hours or so.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Sounds like the button has been set as the 30 second skip.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4181645&&#post4181645

Try entering the code again to turn it off


----------

